# Caddo River Arkansas



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

It was early dawn on a picture perfect mid May day, on the Caddo River. Pure cool water tumbled over granite boulders, under the historic railroad bridge in Glenwood, Arkansas. Lurking in the shadows of the rocks were hungry bass and sunfish, eager to pounce upon the poppers and gobble up the wolly buggers offered to them. I did not want to keep them waiting. 

A two foot snake slithered along the surface of the water, with a six bass escort just inches below. I timed my first cast to correspond with the arrival of the serpent on the opposite shore. My popper danced through the air and plopped down just inches from the closest fish. Gills flared as the BoGo Bug vanished into open mouth of this beautiful beast. My four weight fly rod doubled over, a smile flashed across my face, and the fight was on. Moments later, the first of many fish for the day posed for a portrait and was released. 

Largemouth, smallmouth, and spotted bass inhabit these fabled mountain streams, as well as several species of the most beautiful sunfish you have ever seen. The fish are fresh and feisty, testing your tackle to the limits. There is plenty of well marked public access. I did not see another fisherman all day. 

Let’s go fishing.


----------



## JHanchera (May 17, 2012)

Awesome post Mike. Beautiful river and fish. Keep it up!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice post. Brings back memories from my childhood. We used to fish there.


----------



## jkeithLSON (May 15, 2012)

Very cool, great pics.


----------

